# Mac Outlook 2011 Error -8796 Unknown Error



## kschilling (Nov 5, 2012)

Suddenly, when I try to send an email, I get a message stating that "An unknown error has occurred." When I look into it, I can see it's error -8796. I've sifted through several forums and have done everything they've suggested to rectify the problem but have not had any luck resolving the issue. Here's what I've tried:

1. reinstalling Safari (one forum said this solved the problem for them)
2. deleted my trash in Outlook and repaired disk permissions
3. reentered my username/pword

Anyone else have any suggestions? I'd really like to continue using Outlook but this is a serious problem that must be fixed. Thank you!


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Did you also recived insufficient memory message alognwith this error?

You may find help here: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4428960?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## kschilling (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes! I have intermittently received this message as well. I'll look into the link you posted. Thanks!


----------

